
Robert: ROBust and privacy-presERving proximity Tracing [pdf] - the_mitsuhiko
https://github.com/ROBERT-proximity-tracing/documents/blob/master/ROBERT-specification-EN-v1_0.pdf
======
the_mitsuhiko
This is the protocol that apparently PEPP-PT is backing now. The previous
decentralized and privacy first approach DP-3T is now a separate initiative.
The Swiss left the project it took a centralized approach.

